

The Power of Validated Learning – Part 1 - NewBizAtIntel
http://blogs.intel.com/new-business/2015/03/09/power-validated-learning-pt1/

======
andyidsinga
disclaimer : I work in that group

I enjoy working on new businesses and products that follow the approach
described by the op.

one of the things we argue about occasionally is how far you can go with and
concept before you start actually selling the product? To the extent that we
haven't started taking $ for something ..how valid is user feedback? (
obviously non-fremium approaches )

would be nice to chat with others here on hn trying to do startup style
incubation inside established companies.

